# Faelan brag!



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congratulations!! Are you trying again tomorrow?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Congratulations!! Are you trying again tomorrow?


No, next weekend though  Hopefully I'll get some training in this coming week....


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Well good luck to you! I miss showing in novice - too bad it will be a few years before I can show there again.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats! It sounds like it was a success...


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Good boy Faelan!


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Keep it up!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Woo-hoo congrats!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

What a good boy! Congrats!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent job Faelan!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job to both of you! congratulations!! There's something about that first novice leg with each dog that's very, very special.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> great job to both of you! congratulations!! There's something about that first novice leg with each dog that's very, very special.


Yes, for each dog it truly is unique and special. I should have had a picture taken ....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Well done! Good luck next week.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

Congrats and where did you do this?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

beccacc31 said:


> Congrats and where did you do this?


Grins - this week's trial was at Paws N Effect (Little Paws actually) and next weekend we are at the Big E site (and possibly 2 weeks after that - I haven't yet decided). 

Faelan and some of his relatives will be there; either showing or socializing. Me - I'll probably be stressing since Faelan is basically supposed to be in 2 rings at once <sigh>


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Yes, for each dog it truly is unique and special. I should have had a picture taken ....


It's okay, you'll get a new title picture next week


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations Faelan!


----------

